#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Что от нас осталось ?

## Yur

http://savetibet.ru/2010/04/24/dalai...and_tibet.html Тибетская женщина , выросшая в Канаде , о своей Родине .

----------

Иван Денисов (04.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Чиффа (07.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

А что от нас осталось?  :Frown:

----------

PampKin Head (06.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Карло (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Alex

Если следовать логике материала по ссылке в исходном сообщении, об этом надо спросить русских эмигрантов, выросших в Канаде. Правда, это какая-то странная логика.

----------

Bob (04.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Германн (04.07.2013), Дхармананда (04.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Ритл (04.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Интересный вопрос: уйди сейчас китайцы из Тибета, герои фильма вернулись бы обратно в Тибет, возить на яках масло? Или предпочли бы остаться в Канаде?

----------

Akaguma (05.07.2013), Bob (04.07.2013), Eugeny (05.07.2013), Ho Shim (06.07.2013), Ittosai (04.07.2013), Magan Poh (05.07.2013), PampKin Head (06.07.2013), Pedma Kalzang (04.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (04.07.2013), Карло (04.07.2013), Карма Палджор (04.07.2013), Кузьмич (04.07.2013), Микаэль (05.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ондрий (04.07.2013), Паня (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (04.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Интересный вопрос: уйди сейчас китайцы из Тибета, герои фильма вернулись бы обратно в Тибет, возить на яках масло? Или предпочли бы остаться в Канаде?


Ага, яки с эмблемой Ауди)

----------

Велеслав (06.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Паня (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не знаю, как там в Канаде, а вот в Италии знаю многих тибетцев. И, может они не все хотят обратно в Тибет, но они четко хотят вернуться в то место, где есть монастыри и тибетские ламы. По крайней мере - к старости. И если убрать скептицизм к их преданности и борьбу за их права - есть нечто такое, что непонятно западному человеку в их способе мыслить и вИденье ситуации. Уже давно пытаюсь наблюдать и ощущать. Судить уже перестала. Им видней.

Тут нет ни тени фальши или лицемерия. Надо с ними напрямую общаться, чтобы прочувствовать это. Не все, но много есть таких. Тех, кто иммигрировал в первом поколении. Хотя все люди разные, но иммигрантам не сладко везде. Я сама иммигрант. Хорошо хоть космополитка. И Дхарме меня обучали в широком смысле, с пониманием кармических тенденций и философии. Без привязанностей к странам и формам, а с пониманием свобод и благ человеческого рождения.

В их словах есть четкая решимость и огромная вера. Это не просто иллюзии или мечты. Их место - там. Иначе они и не мыслят. Причем тибетцы и лет 30-40 и старше. Кто может - выращивает детей и уезжает навсегда, например, в Монгот или в Дхарамсалу. Если о тамошней родне не надо финансово заботиться. Подкопит немного денег, и туда.

А дети, конечно, обитальянились. Останутся, скорее, здесь. Моя вон тоже в Россию вряд ли поедет. Ее родина - тут. Если только не задуют какие-нибудь мощные кармические ветра. Она бредит Америкой - и не потому, что сказки себе представляет, знает, что везде на кусок хлеба заработать нелегко, а туда ее несет кармический поток, видать. И все предпосылки.

Тибетцы, которые выросли в буддийских местах, не воспринимают Дхарму на западе, думаю. И запад рассматривают, как явление временное. В этой жизни. Им к святыням охота, а иначе они и не мыслят себе.

Я и сама бы пристроилась при Гоманге со временем, думаю. Ну, конечно, с предварительной пробой, может, неоднократной. Это вообще нормально для многих буддистов - стремиться к таким местам. Лишь бы были средства на проживание, питание и лечение.

----------

Styeba (04.07.2013), Yur (04.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013), Иван Денисов (04.07.2013), Микаэль (05.07.2013), Топпер- (04.07.2013), Чиффа (07.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

То, что мы знаем о буддизме и космологии мира, вселенной это всего лишь поверхностные знания... Очень много чего сокрыто и ускользает от всеобщего внимания, это что касается различных духов, богов, полубогов, демонов и др, которые сейчас известны как защитники дхармапалы и работают на подсознательном, энергетическом уровне. И многие великие пытались все это разгадать, но все это было тщетно. Уже сейчас стало ясно, что многие знания древности уже утеряны вместе с уничтожением самобытных культур во всем мире. И если сейчас мы потеряем самобытную культуру Тибета вместе с тибетским народом, то это будет еще одной утратой, и мир еще быстрее покатится в тартарары...

----------

Алик (05.07.2013)

----------


## Германн

> То, что мы знаем о буддизме и космологии мира, вселенной это всего лишь поверхностные знания... Очень много чего сокрыто и ускользает от всеобщего внимания, это что касается различных духов, богов, полубогов, демонов и др, которые сейчас известны как защитники дхармапалы и работают на подсознательном, энергетическом уровне. И многие великие пытались все это разгадать, но все это было тщетно. Уже сейчас стало ясно, что многие знания древности уже утеряны вместе с уничтожением самобытных культур во всем мире. И если сейчас мы потеряем самобытную культуру Тибета вместе с тибетским народом, то это будет еще одной утратой, и мир еще быстрее покатится в тартарары...


Это справедливо и применительно к русской народной культуре.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Не надо смешивать тибетскую культуру и Дхарму. Если исчезнет Дхарма, всем будет очень и очень хреново. А если 5 млн. человек перестанут носить смешные шапки и пить чай из ячьего молока с маслом, не произойдёт ровным счётом ничего. Тибетская культура (как и любая другая) подлинно ценна только в той части, в которой она содержит Дхарму. А всё остальное —это игры, в которые можно очень долго играть. Накопил заслуги, переродился китайцем, развлекаешься. Потом отработал пару миллионов кальп в нижних мирах. Потом переродился русским, развлекаешься. Потом снова в нижние миры. И очень-очень долго можно так веселиться.

----------

Akaguma (05.07.2013), Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Nickson (08.12.2013), PampKin Head (06.07.2013), Sadhak (05.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Won Soeng (07.07.2013), Аурум (05.07.2013), Богдан Б (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Джигме (06.07.2013), Дордже (05.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Не надо смешивать тибетскую культуру и Дхарму. Если исчезнет Дхарма, всем будет очень и очень хреново. А если 5 млн. человек перестанут носить смешные шапки и пить чай из ячьего молока с маслом, не произойдёт ровным счётом ничего. Тибетская культура (как и любая другая) подлинно ценна только в той части, в которой она содержит Дхарму. А всё остальное —это игры, в которые можно очень долго играть. Накопил заслуги, переродился китайцем, развлекаешься. Потом отработал пару миллионов кальп в нижних мирах. Потом переродился русским, развлекаешься. Потом снова в нижние миры. И очень-очень долго можно так веселиться.


Все верно, только из-за Тибета Дхамма не исчезнет. 
А все эти попытки представить свою богатую "культуру" за Учение Будды - вот за что можно и "погореть".
На всякий случай напомню:

Треть населения Тибета в 1959 году были рабы. Треть – крепостные. Причем и рабы и крепостные были не картонными – а самыми что ни на есть настоящими. 
Раб был имуществом. Скотиной. Раба можно и должно было истязать, унижать, морить голодом и пытками. Можно было искалечить – в Тибете ламы очень любили обереги из отрубленных человеческих рук, кистей и ступней. Носили на поясе. Некоторые экземпляры обвешивались человечиной в несколько слоев. 
Крепостной не отличался в правовом статусе практически ничем. ЕГо обязанность была одна – платить. 

Когда платить было нечем – его обращали в раба. 
Долги крепостного монастырю индексировались – иногда под 50-80% годовых (наши банки громко сглатывают слюну и облизываются) и переносились на детей, внуков и правнуков. Должок по процентам забирался человечиной – членов семьи обращали в монастырских рабов. 
Это – не средневековье. Это – 50 годы 20 века. 
Тибетские ламы были теократическими правителями горной страны. В миллионном Тибете - 200 тысяч населения были монахи. Остальные – рабы и крепостные. 
Монахи, кстати, тоже не были высшей кастой. Большинство было бесправно и находилось на положении практически тех же рабов. 
Каждый монастырь имел свой боевой отряд, задачей которого было поддерживать покорность подданных на монастырской земле. Как вы понимаете, из карателя бойца не сделаешь – поэтому противостоять "оккупации" такая армия не могла даже теоретически. 
Вот, собственно, здесь и кроется ответ – почему жители Тибета не встали грудью на защиту родной земли от кровавых оккупантов. Это была не их земля. Это была земля лам. 
Ну, а пропаганда – да, она нарисовала из Шамбалы райский уголок с благородными монахами, мудрыми правителями и бесконечно трудолюбивым верным народом. Которых поработили кровавые завоеватели. Никого ведь не интересует, как там на самом деле, когда все познания берутся из фильмов Джеки Чана и журнальных статей про "буддиста" Стивена Сигала.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Буль (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Паня (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Это справедливо и применительно к русской народной культуре.


Да, я так и написал, что уничтожение самобытных культур происходит во всем мире. Что сейчас, бумажки с портретами вождей, президентов намного важнее чем жизни людей. Мы теряем внутренний мир и мир катится в тартарары.

----------


## Chikara

> Не надо смешивать тибетскую культуру и Дхарму. Если исчезнет Дхарма, всем будет очень и очень хреново. А если 5 млн. человек перестанут носить смешные шапки и пить чай из ячьего молока с маслом, не произойдёт ровным счётом ничего. Тибетская культура (как и любая другая) подлинно ценна только в той части, в которой она содержит Дхарму. А всё остальное —это игры, в которые можно очень долго играть. Накопил заслуги, переродился китайцем, развлекаешься. Потом отработал пару миллионов кальп в нижних мирах. Потом переродился русским, развлекаешься. Потом снова в нижние миры. И очень-очень долго можно так веселиться.


Я хоть и не отношусь к поклонникам Тибета, но считаю, что тибетская культура и тибетский буддизм - это единое целое в плане непринижения одного перед другим.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я хоть и не отношусь к поклонникам Тибета, но считаю, что тибетская культура и тибетский буддизм - это единое целое в плане непринижения одного перед другим.


Этак Вы из тибетской культуры весь бонский пласт вычёркиваете. Или Вы бон тоже Дхармой считаете?

На самом деле, конечно, большая часть тибетской культуры связана с Дхармой. Но подменять понятия я бы не стал. Одно дело сохранять  наследие Лонгченпы, которое помогает достичь освобождения всем существам независимо от национальной принадлежности, и совсем другое — сохранять привязанность определённой группы людей к определённому имиджу.

Приведу пример: вот королевство Бутан заботясь о сохранении бутанской культуры, заставило всех учить дзонгкха и носить гё и киры в публичных местах. Непальцы, столетиями жившие на юге Бутана, не смогли получать обучение на непали и стали вынуждены переодеваться под бутанцев. Более 100 000 человек были вынуждены уехать из Бутана и сейчас являются беженцами в Непале, которому непросто предоставить столько рабочих мест и жилья, и там их тоже не особо привечают. Так вот, к Дхарме такая забота о культуре не имеет вообще никакого отношения. И это чудесно, что в Тибете никто не сохраняет тибетскую культуру вот таким вот образом. А был бы независимый Тибет — мы бы ещё, возможно, насмотрелись на всякое…

----------

Alex (05.07.2013), PampKin Head (06.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Sadhak

> Я хоть и не отношусь к поклонникам Тибета, но считаю, что тибетская культура и тибетский буддизм - это единое целое в плане непринижения одного перед другим.


Ну, жесть просто - в чем именно тогда превосхоство именно тибетской культуры над любой другой? Наряды, песни, танцы на голову превосходят все другие? Как можно сравнивать "непринижая" собственно дхарму и какую-то пусть даже очень самобытную культуру? Да, что я говорю, послушайте "правильного тибетца" Дзонгсара Кьеннце Ринпоче по этому поводу: "тибетская культура сама по себе очень слабенькая как таковая" - http://savetibet.ru/2013/05/20/dzongsar_khyentse.html , 1 лекция, первые 5 минут.
Чоки Нима Ринпоче тоже не раз высказывался по этому поводу.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Ну, жесть просто - в чем именно тогда превосхоство именно тибетской культуры над любой другой? Наряды, песни, танцы на голову превосходят все другие? Как можно сравнивать "непринижая" собственно дхарму и какую-то пусть даже очень самобытную культуру? Да, что я говорю, послушайте "правильного тибетца" Дзонгсара Кьеннце Ринпоче по этому поводу: "тибетская культура сама по себе очень слабенькая как таковая" - http://savetibet.ru/2013/05/20/dzongsar_khyentse.html , 1 лекция, первые 5 минут.
> Чоки Нима Ринпоче тоже не раз высказывался по этому поводу.


Речь не идет о превосходстве или слабости тибетской культуры, она такая какая есть. Речь идет о том, что тибетский буддизм в ее нынешнем виде это неразрывный продукт тибетского ума, ее культуры и истории. Попытка выкристаллизовать так называемую "тибетскую истину" из тибетского буддизма это заблуждение.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Речь не идет о превосходстве или слабости тибетской культуры, она такая какая есть. Речь идет о том, что тибетский буддизм в ее нынешнем виде это неразрывный продукт тибетского ума, ее культуры и истории. Попытка выкристаллизовать так называемую "тибетскую истину" из тибетского буддизма это заблуждение.


А почему, например, не монгольского ума, их культуры и истории?

Тибетский буддизм —это продукт прежде всего двух культур — индийской и шанг-шунгской, который сохраняли и развивали тибетцы. В тибетском буддизме намного меньше китайского субстрата, чем например, в китайском буддизме китайского. Потому что ко времени прихода буддизма в китай у китайцев уже была развитая культура, а у тибетцев нет.

Исчезнут тибетцы, будут сохранять монголы. Распространится в России, будут сохранять русские. Ничего исключительного в тибетской культуре для тибетского буддизма нет, кроме того факта, что большинство текстов написаны на тибетском языке.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Треть населения Тибета в 1959 году были рабы. Треть – крепостные. Причем и рабы и крепостные были не картонными – а самыми что ни на есть настоящими. 
> Раб был имуществом. Скотиной. Раба можно и должно было истязать, унижать, морить голодом и пытками. Можно было искалечить – в Тибете ламы очень любили обереги из отрубленных человеческих рук, кистей и ступней. Носили на поясе. Некоторые экземпляры обвешивались человечиной в несколько слоев. 
> Крепостной не отличался в правовом статусе практически ничем. ЕГо обязанность была одна – платить. 
> 
> Когда платить было нечем – его обращали в раба.


Это всё чудовищная и подлая ложь .

----------

Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Это всё чудовищная и подлая ложь .


А то что тибетцы частенько вели войны и после прихода дхармы - тоже выдумки? И то грызня между школами шла основательная (часто не по поводу дхармы, а по поводу банальной власти)- тоже придумали позже?

К слову сказать. В сети можно отыскать и тибетское законодательство (разумеется на тибетском языке). И посмотреть чтоже там было написано. А идеализировать страну снегов - не стоит.

Это из той же серии - идеализация Бурятии с людьми в монашеских одеждах (но монахами не являющихся) и пр. Оно того не стоит

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Аурум (05.07.2013), Ашвария (05.07.2013), Вантус (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Паня (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это всё чудовищная и подлая ложь .


Это всё - абсолютная правда. Если есть желание разбираться с вопросом, а не закрывать глаза.
Почитайте, например Цыбикова. Там есть кое что. Есть хорошая, старая книга А. Уиннингтона "Тибет. Рассказ о путешествии". о его поездке по только, что освобождённому тибету в 1956 или 1957 году. Очень много в ней интересного. В т.ч. интеврью с бывшими рабами и т.п.

Да, и кстати, если уж вы обвиняете Евгению во лжи, потрудитесь как-то опровергнуть её слова. Иначе ваш выпад тянет на оскорбление.

----------

Alex (05.07.2013), Bob (07.07.2013), Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Вантус (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ондрий (05.07.2013), Паня (05.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это всё чудовищная и подлая ложь .


Аргументы?

----------


## Chikara

> Тибетский буддизм —это продукт прежде всего двух культур — индийской и шанг-шунгской, который сохраняли и развивали тибетцы. В тибетском буддизме намного меньше китайского субстрата, чем например, в китайском буддизме китайского. Потому что ко времени прихода буддизма в китай у китайцев уже была развитая культура, а у тибетцев нет.


Значит именно это и отвечало основной тенденции развития тибетской мысли и тибетского буддизма. Поэтому этот микс необходимо рассматривать не как искаженный, но именно как единственно верный для тибетской традиции.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Значит именно это и отвечало основной тенденции развития тибетской мысли и тибетского буддизма. Поэтому этот микс необходимо рассматривать не как искаженный, но именно как единственно верный для тибетской традиции.


Для тибетцев, но не для тибетского буддизма. тут Цультрим прав - разделять тибетскую культуру и буддизм надо.
Хотя и говорится что это плоть от плоти индийского буддизма, но тексты в тибетском буддизме появлялись и из Индии и из Китая. Не исчключено что и с Ланки.
То же самое можно сказать и про тибетскую медицину, впитавшую в себя разные вещи из соседних стран. То же относится и к астрологии и многим другим вещам

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Ашвария (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Для тибетцев, но не для тибетского буддизма. тут Цультрим прав - разделять тибетскую культуру и буддизм надо.
> Хотя и говорится что это плоть от плоти индийского буддизма, но тексты в тибетском буддизме появлялись и из Индии и из Китая. Не исчключено что и с Ланки.
> То же самое можно сказать и про тибетскую медицину, впитавшую в себя разные вещи из соседних стран. То же относится и к астрологии и многим другим вещам


Мы тибетскую культуру вообще не рассматриваем, это буддийский форум. Я говорю о том, что нельзя вычленять из тибетского буддизма какую-то одну голую истину, а всю тибетскую оболочку выбрасывать как нечто дикое и отсталое, не вписывающийся в ваш христианский менталитет. Если Вы русские приверженцы тибетского буддизма, то Вам необходимо принять тибетский буддизм в целом. Если не нравится, то создавайте свой русский буддизм, что мешает? И еще, я не являюсь адептом тибетского буддизма, но уважаю эту традицию, как и все другие традиции и верования.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Мы тибетскую культуру вообще не рассматриваем, это буддийский форум. Я говорю о том, что нельзя вычленять из тибетского буддизма какую-то одну голую истину, а всю тибетскую оболочку выбрасывать как нечто дикое и отсталое, не вписывающийся в ваш христианский менталитет.


Сбавляем обороты. Или уже начинаем терять самоконтроль? При чем тут менталитет? для красного словца?




> Если Вы русские приверженцы тибетского буддизма, то Вам необходимо принять тибетский буддизм в целом.


Что нам необходимо, решим как-нибудь сами без Ваших требований. Особенно с учетом некоего националистического душка в вашем сообщении.

----------

Ритл (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Сбавляем обороты. Или уже начинаем терять самоконтроль? При чем тут менталитет? для красного словца?
> 
> 
> 
> Что нам необходимо, решим как-нибудь сами без Ваших требований. Особенно с учетом некоего националистического душка в вашем сообщении.


Не обижайтесь, обычно я выражаю свои мысли ясно и прямо. Это мой стиль.  :Smilie:

----------

Nickson (08.12.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Не обижайтесь, обычно я выражаю свои мысли ясно и прямо. Возможно это мой стиль.


Так надо думать - когда, кому и что говорить. Ваше высказывание с соответствующими элементами - не в тему и не по адресу. Возможно это ваш стиль. Но также возможно, что ваша обусловленность. И также возможно, что эти вопросы вас самого затрагивают сильно (хотя сами себе не хотите в этом признаться), раз в одном сообщении использовали такие высказывания.

----------

Жека (05.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Так надо думать - когда, кому и что говорить. Ваше высказывание с соответствующими элементами - не в тему и не по адресу. Возможно это ваш стиль. Но также возможно, что ваша обусловленность. И также возможно, что эти вопросы вас самого затрагивают сильно (хотя сами себе не хотите в этом признаться), раз в одном сообщении использовали такие высказывания.


Где Ваши возражения и аргументы против моих? Где ваш меч? Что-то я его не вижу  :Smilie:  Мой же сверкнул  :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Где Ваши возражения и аргументы против моих? Где ваш меч? Что-то я его не вижу  Мой же сверкнул


Они были. Вы не заметили. Точнее были выражены в вопросах и в одном последующем высказывании (из другого сообщения).
Наверное вспышка меча застила глаза. Сверкнул и погас. Не стоит использовать сверкающий меч, раз проблема с глазами   :Smilie: 

по сути ваши аргументы (а точнее высказывания, аргументации не было) пусты и неуместны.

----------


## Chikara

> Они были. Вы не заметили. Точнее были выражены в вопросах и в одном последующем высказывании (из другого сообщения).
> Наверное вспышка меча застила глаза. Сверкнул и погас. Не стоит использовать сверкающий меч, раз проблема с глазами  
> 
> по сути ваши аргументы (а точнее высказывания, аргументации не было) пусты и неуместны.


Я не прочитал ни одной Вашей внятной и ясной мысли на мои, одни тихие оскорбления.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мы тибетскую культуру вообще не рассматриваем, это буддийский форум. Я говорю о том, что нельзя вычленять из тибетского буддизма какую-то одну голую истину, а всю тибетскую оболочку выбрасывать как нечто дикое и отсталое, не вписывающийся в ваш христианский менталитет. Если Вы русские приверженцы тибетского буддизма, то Вам необходимо принять тибетский буддизм в целом. Если не нравится, то создавайте свой русский буддизм, что мешает? И еще, я не являюсь адептом тибетского буддизма, но уважаю эту традицию, как и все другие традиции и верования.


А кто здесь говорит о том, что мы не принимаем тибетский буддизм в целом? Мы принимаем всё, что передают учителя. Никто тут христианским менталитетом не обладает и не вычленяет голую истину.

Просто есть люди, которые, очаровавшись тибетской культурой, воображают себе, будто все тибетцы —святые угодники, а когда гелугпа разрушали монастыри кагью —это к буддизму не относится, потому что в буддизме религиозных войн никогда не было (хотя свалить совершенно не на кого —в России хоть во всех перегибах церкви можно обвинить царскую власть, которой та была подконтрольна, а тут во главе государства стояли «святые» Далай-ламы и Кашаг весь из тулку-ринпоче). И соответственно, до прихода НОАК там было буддийское государство, где все проявляли безмерное сострадание и не было никакого насилия. А потом китайцы пришли и такое чудо испортили. Вот негодяи, дьяволы, коммунисты проклятые.

Принимая тибетский буддизм, я вовсе не обязан принимать средневековые правовые нормы, которые были в Тибете до 1959. А эти нормы —это тоже часть тибетской культуры.

----------

Magan Poh (05.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Won Soeng (07.07.2013), Аурум (05.07.2013), Ашвария (05.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Дхармананда (07.07.2013), Жека (05.07.2013), Карма Палджор (05.07.2013), Микаэль (05.07.2013), Ритл (05.07.2013), Топпер- (05.07.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Мы тибетскую культуру вообще не рассматриваем, это буддийский форум. Я говорю о том, что нельзя вычленять из тибетского буддизма какую-то одну голую истину, а всю тибетскую оболочку выбрасывать как нечто дикое и отсталое, не вписывающийся в ваш христианский менталитет. Если Вы русские приверженцы тибетского буддизма, то Вам необходимо принять тибетский буддизм в целом. Если не нравится, то создавайте свой русский буддизм, что мешает? И еще, я не являюсь адептом тибетского буддизма, но уважаю эту традицию, как и все другие традиции и верования.


Надеюсь что на деле угадаете, ибо на словах - не чувствуется.
Про "дикое и отсталое" Вы, надеюсь, просто не подумали, такое сказав.
Или это было по причине неведения.
Например, в Непале, особенно в труднодоступной местности, есть стандартные больницы на двадцать коек, но присланные туда дипломированные специалисты более чем в половине случаев в течение первого года работы отсеиваются, потому что не выдерживают конкуренции с народными целителями, как европоамериканцы их называют, считая вот такими как Вы говорите: просто у них результаты лечения ощутимо выше, и к приезжему врачу идти полагают не целесообразным. Потом, естественно, маловостребованный специалист возвращается домой и начинает про дикости сказки рассказывать. А через два года, если такой специалист востребован, его забирают на работу в центральный хорошо оснащённый аппаратурой госпиталь, и там зарплата на третьем месте в стране по величине может быть (раньше была, до 90х вкл).
И забавно было бы послушать Ваше мнение насчёт *создания* своего буддизма для человеков нечистокровных национальностей. Примеров не стану приводить, ибо Ламы вне узконациональных ограничений.

----------

Chikara (05.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я не прочитал ни одной Вашей внятной и ясной мысли на мои, одни тихие оскорбления.


А свои не заметили и менторский тон? А проблески национализма и приписок того, что свойственно оппоненту или нет - тоже не заметили? Забавно. Похоже то был не меч, а шелковый шарф, которым махнули. Причем горящий. Вот он и сгорел

----------


## Chikara

> А кто здесь говорит о том, что мы не принимаем тибетский буддизм в целом? Мы принимаем всё, что передают учителя. Никто тут христианским менталитетом не обладает и не вычленяет голую истину.
> 
> Просто есть люди, которые, очаровавшись тибетской культурой, воображают себе, будто все тибетцы —святые угодники.


Я тибетской культурой вообще не очарован и не считаю их "святыми угодниками". Но очень сильно уважаю Еше Лодой Ринпоче.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> А свои не заметили и менторский тон? А проблески национализма и приписок того, что свойственно оппоненту или нет - тоже не заметили? Забавно. Похоже то был не меч, а шелковый шарф, которым махнули. Причем горящий. Вот он и сгорел


Если у Вас нет аргументов, то прошу вас больше мне не писать.

----------


## Ашвария

> Где Ваши возражения и аргументы против моих? Где ваш меч? Что-то я его не вижу  Мой же сверкнул


Не стесняйте пожалуйста тех людей, которые занимаются йогой и знают, где расположен и как работает центр, который называют *меч*.
 :Wink:  это не то у Вас сверкнуло, если Вы белый.
(я не про рукоять, как Карма Палджор джи)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Если у Вас нет аргументов, то прошу вас больше мне не писать.


Аргумент: ваше высказывание было неуместным, поскольку вы никак не соотнеслись с тем - кому, что и как надо было писать.
второй аргумент: не зная об оппонентах или собеседниках, вы сразу приписали христианский менталитет.
третий аргумент: не будучи лицом, слова которого являются авторитетными, вы позволили себе указывать другим что и как делать.

получаем, что ваше высказывание было неаргументированным наездом или обусловленным привычками ума желанием покомандовать.

И так как в вашем последнем высказывании уже была просьба, а не приказ (так свойственный вам), то просьбу можно и уважить.

И осыпался пепел от сгоревшего шелка... если остался. Сверкание прошло, осталась темнота

----------

Ашвария (05.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Не стесняйте пожалуйста тех людей, которые занимаются йогой и знают, где расположен и как работает центр, который называют *меч*.
>  это не то у Вас сверкнуло, если Вы белый.
> (я не про рукоять, как Карма Палджор джи)


Мне нравится Ваша гибкость и мягкость  :Smilie:

----------


## Chikara

> Аргумент: ваше высказывание было неуместным, поскольку вы никак не соотнеслись с тем - кому, что и как надо было писать.
> второй аргумент: не зная об оппонентах или собеседниках, вы сразу приписали христианский менталитет.
> третий аргумент: не будучи лицом, слова которого являются авторитетными, вы позволили себе указывать другим что и как делать.
> 
> получаем, что ваше высказывание было неаргументированным наездом или обусловленным привычками ума желанием покомандовать.
> 
> И так как в вашем последнем высказывании уже была просьба, а не приказ (так свойственный вам), то просьбу можно и уважить.
> 
> И осыпался пепел от сгоревшего шелка... если остался. Сверкание прошло, осталась темнота


Это не аргументы, я по первому Вашему сообщению в этой теме понял, что от вас их не дождусь.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я тибетской культурой вообще не очарован и не считаю их "святыми угодниками". Но очень сильно уважаю Еше Лодой Ринпоче.


Ну ещё бы. Покажите, кто его не уважает. Но по моим наблюдениям, большинство учителей совершенно не похожи на обычных тибетцев.

----------


## Chikara

> Ну ещё бы. Покажите, кто его не уважает. Но по моим наблюдениям, большинство учителей совершенно не похожи на обычных тибетцев.


Честно говоря, "обычные тибетцы" и их культура мне совершенно не интересны.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Честно говоря, "обычные тибетцы" и их культура мне совершенно не интересны.


Хорошо, а каков тогда смысл вот этого высказывания:




> Я хоть и не отношусь к поклонникам Тибета, но считаю, что тибетская культура и тибетский буддизм - это единое целое в плане непринижения одного перед другим.


?

----------


## Chikara

> Хорошо, а каков тогда смысл вот этого высказывания:
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Не интересны и не принижение - это разные вещи.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Yur

> Это всё - абсолютная правда. Если есть желание разбираться с вопросом, а не закрывать глаза.
> Почитайте, например Цыбикова. Там есть кое что. Есть хорошая, старая книга А. Уиннингтона "Тибет. Рассказ о путешествии". о его поездке по только, что освобождённому тибету в 1956 или 1957 году. Очень много в ней интересного. В т.ч. интеврью с бывшими рабами и т.п.
> 
> Да, и кстати, если уж вы обвиняете Евгению во лжи, потрудитесь как-то опровергнуть её слова. Иначе ваш выпад тянет на оскорбление.


Это не оскорбление , это точное определение . И придумала эту ложь отнюдь не Евгения . Это выдумано китайской государственной пропагандой . 

Доказательсва это видеозаписи там же , где и этот фильм . В нём , и вдругих подобных документальных фильмах , рассказана правда . Расказывают сами тибетцы , описывают чудовищные пытки , жертвами которых они стали . Так же описывают жизнь до нападения китайцев . В частности одна из величайших героинь тибетского народа , Ама Ади , пожилая женщина , выжившая в китайских концлагерях и жившая в Тибете до 1949 . Так же пожилой монах , доктор Тензин Чой-драк , был там же . И тысячи других жертв , сохранивших там ясный ум и доброе сердце . Они герои . 

Если этого мало - мне тут нечего добавить .

----------

Styeba (06.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это не оскорбление , это точное определение . И придумала эту ложь отнюдь не Евгения . Это выдумано китайской государственной пропагандой.


При чём здесь пытки китайцев после 1959? Пытки китайцев здесь никто не оправдывает, никто не называет Мао Цзэдуна великим святым бодхисаттвой.

Вам предложили почитать Цыбикова, который был в Тибете когда китайской пропаганды ещё и в проекте не было.

Речь идёт о докитайском «свободном» Тибете и существовавшем в этом «свободном» государстве рабовладении. И непонятно одно, почему применяются  двойные стандарты и это рабовладение считается благом, а ламы-рабовладельцы — святыми.

Понимаете, в любом государстве со светской властью рабовладение теоретически может быть одобрено и может существовать. Но в _буддийском_ государстве такого быть не может, так как в сутрах Махаяны прямо запрещена торговля людьми. Равно как и отрубание ворам рук в назидание выглядит _совсем не по-буддийски_.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Pema Sonam (06.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Вантус (09.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Паня (07.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Ритл (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Это не оскорбление , это точное определение . И придумала эту ложь отнюдь не Евгения . Это выдумано китайской государственной пропагандой . 
> 
> Доказательсва это видеозаписи там же , где и этот фильм . В нём , и вдругих подобных документальных фильмах , рассказана правда . Расказывают сами тибетцы , описывают чудовищные пытки , жертвами которых они стали . Так же описывают жизнь до нападения китайцев . В частности одна из величайших героинь тибетского народа , Ама Ади , пожилая женщина , выжившая в китайских концлагерях и жившая в Тибете до 1949 . Так же пожилой монах , доктор Тензин Чой-драк , был там же . И тысячи других жертв , сохранивших там ясный ум и доброе сердце . Они герои . 
> 
> Если этого мало - мне тут нечего добавить .


Да, этого мало. Жаль, что вы находитесь под очарованием пропаганды старой, феодальной знати Тибета, которая хочет возвращения былых порядков. Рабство в Тибете было - это факт. Его отменили китайцы, восстанновившие территориальную целостностность Китая.
Но конечно, если вам хочется верить в тибетскую сказку, в "проект Тибет", то вы вряд ли станете прислушиваться к фактам. Даже к таким, как финансирование лагерей тибетских боевиков на деньги ЦРУ в шестидесяятые годы. Этот факт даже сами тибетцы признают.
Ну, а уж про срежиссированные массовые самосожжения, которые прокатились в прошлом и этом году по тибетской диаспоре и говорить не приходится. В заказной характер этого вы и вовсе не поверите. Хотя, по факту деяние это чудовищное. Немногим лучше, чем смертники от исламистов.

----------

Alex (06.07.2013), Bob (06.07.2013), Eugeny (06.07.2013), Вантус (09.07.2013), Велеслав (06.07.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Паня (07.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2013)

----------


## Styeba

Понятно, все знают, что они за печеньки от госдепа самосжигались.

----------

Yur (06.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013), Иван Денисов (06.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Сергей Хос (06.07.2013)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Так понимаю, что надо таки отыскать записи о законах в Тибете (законодательство) и попытаться перевести хотябы в сыром виде. Так,чтобы развеять некоторые мифы.

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Вот погуглил.

----------

Styeba (06.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Мы тибетскую культуру вообще не рассматриваем, это буддийский форум. Я говорю о том, что нельзя вычленять из тибетского буддизма какую-то одну голую истину, а всю тибетскую оболочку выбрасывать как нечто дикое и отсталое, не вписывающийся в ваш христианский менталитет. Если Вы русские приверженцы тибетского буддизма, то Вам необходимо принять тибетский буддизм в целом. Если не нравится, то создавайте свой русский буддизм, что мешает? И еще, я не являюсь адептом тибетского буддизма, но уважаю эту традицию, как и все другие традиции и верования.


Тибетцы вполне справились с аналогичной проблемой и выкинули индийскую оболочку. 

Да и тайский буддизм - это далеко не индийский буддизм времен Будды Шакьямуни. Дхамма в новой тайской оболочке. Индийская оболочка выкинута за ненадобностью.

Буддизм, практикуемый русским - это априори русский буддизм. Потому что голова уже никогда не станет ни тайской, ни тибетской.

----------

Bob (07.07.2013), Chikara (06.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013), Чиффа (07.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

Вообще, довольно отчетливо можно наблюдать манипулирование сознанием людей на примере т.н. "тибетского вопроса". Далай Ламу безосновательно представляют публике как "духовного лидера буддистов", своего рода "буддийского Папу", хотя, если верить Цыбикову, то Далай Лама 13 не считался духовным лидером всего Тибета. 
Тот факт, что китайская администрация реставрирует монастыри и другие памятники культуры, тратит деньги на то, чтобы создать тибетоязычный софт для айфонов, которыми пользуются в ТАР те, кто в "благословенные теократические времена" в лучшем случае крутили бы якам хвосты, преподносится миру как геноцид и "уничтожение самобытной тибетской культуры и языка кровавым китайским режимом".
Особую грусть вызывает то, что на эти довольно очевидные уловки попадаются буддисты из бывшего СССР, страны, против которой Госдеп вел дискредитационную кампанию, как сейчас против КНР.

----------

Bob (07.07.2013), Ittosai (06.07.2013), Вантус (09.07.2013), Дхармананда (07.07.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Карма Палджор (06.07.2013), Топпер- (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Тибетцы вполне справились с аналогичной проблемой и выкинули индийскую оболочку.


Т.е. "выкинули индийскую оболочку традиции монастыря Наланды"? Не выкинули, совсем даже не выкинули.

----------


## Нико

> хотя, если верить Цыбикову, то Далай Лама 13 не считался духовным лидером всего Тибета.



Он считался и духовным, и светским лидером всего Тибета. Другой вопрос -- его реформы не угодили лхасским аристократам. "Если верить Цыбикову". Улыбнуло. )

----------

Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Т.е. "выкинули индийскую оболочку традиции монастыря Наланды"? Не выкинули, совсем даже не выкинули.


Работы Наланды - это Будда Дхарма, а не народные верования индийцев. 

С таким же успехом можно считать философский факультет питерского университета "впитавшими греческую народную традицию": ведь они же изучают греческих философов... Ага, и посему пьют разбавленное вино, являются многобожниками, владеют рабами и живут в усадьбах. И ходят исключительно в хитонах, пританцовывая традиционные древнегреческие танцы.

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Дхармананда (07.07.2013), Карма Палджор (06.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Он считался и духовным, и светским лидером всего Тибета. Другой вопрос -- его реформы не угодили лхасским аристократам. "Если верить Цыбикову". Улыбнуло. )


Г. Ц. Цыбиков пишет, что как раз в Лхасе его и почитали, но в других областях Тибета Далай Лама духовным лидером не считался. У меня нет оснований не доверять мнению данного ученого.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> Тибетцы вполне справились с аналогичной проблемой и выкинули индийскую оболочку. 
> 
> Да и тайский буддизм - это далеко не индийский буддизм времен Будды Шакьямуни. Дхамма в новой тайской оболочке. Индийская оболочка выкинута за ненадобностью.
> 
> Буддизм, практикуемый русским - это априори русский буддизм. Потому что голова уже никогда не станет ни тайской, ни тибетской.



Русским буддизм будет тогда когда будет русская Сангха во втором поколении, будет более менее вменяемый и признанный перевод канона. А пока мы имеем только лишь горстки русских буддистов разбросанных по все стране. Сотни разношерстных общин практически всех направлений буддизма, а зачастую около буддизма, "нео-буддизма", а по сути шизотерии, каждая из которых танцует под свою дудку.  Мы тут часто ругаем "традиционных" российских буддистов, особенно БТСР, но она выглядит гораздо лучше и эффективнее.

----------

Chikara (07.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Топпер- (07.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Иначе ваш выпад тянет на оскорбление.


Для начала интересно посмотреть на источник цитаты (даже не источник, а просто копипаст))))

http://ru-an.info/news_content.php?id=1747

----------

Джигме (07.07.2013)

----------


## Сергей Хос

Альтернативный взгляд:

http://savetibet.ru/2013/03/10/legal...-in-tibet.html

----------

Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013), Джигме (07.07.2013)

----------


## Shus

> Русским буддизм будет тогда когда будет русская Сангха во втором поколении.....


«По-другому отвечает на это Махинда у Буддхагхоши: 
- О великий царь, Учение установлено, но корни его еще не глубоки.
- Когда же корни его уйдут далеко вглубь? 
- Когда сын, рожденный на Цейлоне, от сингальских родителей[-буддистов], станет монахом на Цейлоне, на Цейлоне изучит Винаю и на Цейлоне прочтет ее, тогда корни Учения можно будет считать глубокими» 

Ну а домовые, лешие, водяные и пр. словьи-разбойники будут склассифицированы как бухумата деваты, якхи, ракшасы, наги и пр. :Smilie: 
Как было везде.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Топпер- (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013), Чиффа (07.07.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну а домовые, лешие, водяные и пр. словьи-разбойники будут склассифицированы как бухумата деваты, якхи, ракшасы, наги и пр.


Странно, что не наоборот.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Странно, что не наоборот.


А это одно и то же. Будем сабдаков называть лешими и водяными примерно как тибетцы называют нагов подземными духами лу.

----------

Топпер- (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Русским буддизм будет тогда когда будет русская Сангха во втором поколении, будет более менее вменяемый и признанный перевод канона. А пока мы имеем только лишь горстки русских буддистов разбросанных по все стране. Сотни разношерстных общин практически всех направлений буддизма, а зачастую около буддизма, "нео-буддизма", а по сути шизотерии, каждая из которых танцует под свою дудку.  Мы тут часто ругаем "традиционных" российских буддистов, особенно БТСР, но она выглядит гораздо лучше и эффективнее.


Джигме, а возможен ли русский буддизм?   Ученый Института этнологии и антропологии РАН Василий Тишков высказал, действительно, неоднозначную теорию: по его словам, русских как общности нет вообще. "Возьмите русских из Архангельской области, из Ставропольского края и с Камчатки, к примеру, и вы получите три совершенно разных "народа", общим у которых будет только язык, и, если они верующие, то православие. Я воспринимаю это как плюс. Русский народ не является гомогенным, он очень разнообразен. Образованному русскому проще найти язык с образованным чеченцем или с татарином, чем с русским не из своей среды", - заметил Василий Тишков.

----------

Джигме (07.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Джигме, а возможен ли русский буддизм?   Ученый Института этнологии и антропологии РАН Василий Тишков высказал, действительно, неоднозначную теорию: по его словам, русских как общности нет вообще. "Возьмите русских из Архангельской области, из Ставропольского края и с Камчатки, к примеру, и вы получите три совершенно разных "народа", общим у которых будет только язык, и, если они верующие, то православие. Я воспринимаю это как плюс. Русский народ не является гомогенным, он очень разнообразен. Образованному русскому проще найти язык с образованным чеченцем или с татарином, чем с русским не из своей среды", - заметил Василий Тишков.


Китайцы ещё более разнообразны, у северного и южного китайца даже языки разные и непонятные на слух. И тем не менее, китайский буддизм существует.

----------

Джигме (07.07.2013), Топпер- (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Китайцы ещё более разнообразны, у северного и южного китайца даже языки разные и непонятные на слух. И тем не менее, китайский буддизм существует.


Насчет разнообразия согласен, но не забывайте, что специалисты выделяют следующие характерные черты жителей Китая: дисциплинированность, коллективизм, щедрость к другу, патриотизм, завышенная самооценка, настойчивость и *сплоченность*.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Насчет разнообразия согласен, но не забывайте, что специалисты выделяют следующие характерные черты жителей Китая: дисциплинированность, коллективизм, щедрость к другу, патриотизм, завышенная самооценка, настойчивость и *сплоченность*.


Приезжайте, посмотрите на эту сплочённость  :Smilie:  По сравнению с японцами адский индивидуализм. Северные китайцы говорят, что все южные — жулики и у них нет настоящей дружбы. Южные говорят, что все северные — наивные дебилы и не умеют держать себя в руках.

На мой взгляд, всё проще — есть буддийский Канон на китайском языке, есть и китайский буддизм. Есть буддийский Канон на тибетском языке, есть и тибетский буддизм. Причина, по которой русского буддизма в полной мере нет, по сути ясна  :Smilie:

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Жека (09.07.2013), Ритл (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> На мой взгляд, всё проще — есть буддийский Канон на китайском языке, есть и китайский буддизм. Есть буддийский Канон на тибетском языке, есть и тибетский буддизм. Причина, по которой русского буддизма в полной мере нет, по сути ясна


Как нет буддийского Канона на русском? Все переведено, но почему-то семена не всходят.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Как нет буддийского Канона на русском? Все переведено, но почему-то семена не всходят.


Буддийского канона на русском нет полного. Ни палийского, ни тибетского

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Буддийского канона на русском нет полного. Ни палийского, ни тибетского


Вы хотите чтобы было все полностью и тогда появятся грибы после дождя? :Smilie:

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вы хотите чтобы было все полностью и тогда появятся грибы после дождя?


Я хочу сказать, что ваше предыдущее высказвание про наличие буддийского канона на русском - ошибочно

----------

Жека (09.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Я хочу сказать, что ваше предыдущее высказвание про наличие буддийского канона на русском - ошибочно


Есть канон на русском, есть переводы. В Ваших словах нет аргументов.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Есть канон на русском, есть переводы. В Ваших словах нет аргументов.


Не полный. А точнее - только малая часть. Малая часть как ПК, так и Кангьюра

----------

Ашвария (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Не полный. А точнее - только малая часть. Малая часть как ПК, так и Кангьюра


Думаю, причина не в этом.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Думаю, причина не в этом.


Я уже сказал на какое сообщение отвечал.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Как нет буддийского Канона на русском? Все переведено, но почему-то семена не всходят.


Скажите, а где я могу найти это _всё_?




> Буддийского канона на русском нет полного. Ни палийского, ни тибетского


Ни китайского.

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Скажите, а где я могу найти это _всё_?.


Вопрос конечно риторический).

----------


## PampKin Head

> Джигме, а возможен ли русский буддизм?   Ученый Института этнологии и антропологии РАН Василий Тишков высказал, действительно, неоднозначную теорию: по его словам, русских как общности нет вообще. "Возьмите русских из Архангельской области, из Ставропольского края и с Камчатки, к примеру, и вы получите три совершенно разных "народа", общим у которых будет только язык, и, если они верующие, то православие. Я воспринимаю это как плюс. Русский народ не является гомогенным, он очень разнообразен. Образованному русскому проще найти язык с образованным чеченцем или с татарином, чем с русским не из своей среды", - заметил Василий Тишков.


Забавно то, что русских как единой общности нет, зато есть американцы и англичане... Просто не надо "народ" ложно идентифицировать с понятием "племя"... В родоплеменной идеологии, конечно же, нет никаких русских (даже "русь" - это самоназвание одного из скандинавских племен), а есть какие то вятичи, кривичи и далее по списку...

Соответсвенно, если есть желание вернуться к границам 17 века, то да, надо культивировать всевозможную местячковость.

Зачем это делать? http://putnik1.livejournal.com/19530...read=135948572 Ничто не ново под Луной.

----------

Топпер- (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Забавно то, что русских как единой общности нет, зато есть американцы и англичане... Просто не надо "народ" ложно идентифицировать с понятием "племя"... В родоплеменной идеологии, конечно же, нет никаких русских (даже "русь" - это самоназвание одного из скандинавских племен), а есть какие то вятичи, кривичи и далее по списку...
> 
> Соответсвенно, если есть желание вернуться к границам 17 века, то да, надо культивировать всевозможную местячковость.
> 
> Зачем это делать? http://putnik1.livejournal.com/19530...read=135948572 Ничто не ново под Луной.


Трайбализьм, разделяй и властвуй, бросай кость или пряник?  :Smilie:  Госдеп наверное виноват)

----------


## PampKin Head

Именно,

----------

Chikara (07.07.2013), Паня (07.07.2013), Ритл (07.07.2013)

----------


## Джигме

> «По-другому отвечает на это Махинда у Буддхагхоши: 
> - О великий царь, Учение установлено, но корни его еще не глубоки.
> - Когда же корни его уйдут далеко вглубь? 
> - Когда сын, рожденный на Цейлоне, от сингальских родителей[-буддистов], станет монахом на Цейлоне, на Цейлоне изучит Винаю и на Цейлоне прочтет ее, тогда корни Учения можно будет считать глубокими» 
> 
> Ну а домовые, лешие, водяные и пр. словьи-разбойники будут склассифицированы как бухумата деваты, якхи, ракшасы, наги и пр.
> Как было везде.


Про леших и домовых как то все уже и забыли и не верит в них никто в серьезе. А вот в гаруд, Брахм, Индр, ракшасов и прочее буддисты вполне верят, так что они только и будут.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Придумал для Вас следующие буддийские имена: Дхармослав, Бодхимир, Кармей, Мара. Нравится?  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (08.07.2013), Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013), Дмитрон (09.07.2013), Топпер- (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Будда назвал сына просто и незатейливо.
..
Варианты буддийских имен детям: Цепь, Обуза, ВопСтра (воплощенное страдание), Окова.

----------

Дмитрон (09.07.2013), Дхармананда (09.07.2013), Карма Палджор (07.07.2013), Топпер- (07.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Есть канон на русском, есть переводы. В Ваших словах нет аргументов.


На русский переведена незначительная часть, и то не Виная и не Абхидхамма.
Переводы очень неоднозначного качества (некоторые).
Так что ваши выводы поспешны

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это не оскорбление , это точное определение . И придумала эту ложь отнюдь не Евгения . Это выдумано китайской государственной  .


Боюсь, вы- жертва тибетской пропаганды. Зря вы так переживаете, у тибетских лам уже все хорошо на Западе )

----------


## Нико

> На русский переведена незначительная часть, и то не Виная и не Абхидхамма.
> Переводы очень неоднозначного качества (некоторые).
> Так что ваши выводы поспешны


А вы на каком языке ПК изучаете?

----------


## Нико

> Боюсь, вы- жертва тибетской пропаганды. Зря вы так переживаете, у тибетских лам уже все хорошо на Западе )


Откуда тхеравадинам знать про "тибетскую пропаганду"? Это же не ваш вопрос.

----------

Styeba (09.07.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Откуда тхеравадинам знать про "тибетскую пропаганду"? Это же не ваш вопрос.


Нико, ну неужели вы не помните, что прежде чем податься в тхераваду, Жека успела и на учениях ЕСДЛ побывать? Наверняка у вас в Дхармасале есть какие-нибудь спец-средства по укреплению памяти, весьма поможет. А так-то тибетская пропаганда видна каждый раз, когда всплывает немудрённое словосочетание ФРИТИБЕТ  :Wink:

----------

Вантус (09.07.2013), Жека (10.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (09.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А так-то тибетская пропаганда видна каждый раз, когда всплывает немудрённое словосочетание ФРИТИБЕТ


Это скорее западная пропаганда. Они просто используют тибетскую тему против противников.

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну неужели вы не помните, что прежде чем податься в тхераваду, Жека успела и на учениях ЕСДЛ побывать? Наверняка у вас в Дхармасале есть какие-нибудь спец-средства по укреплению памяти, весьма поможет. А так-то тибетская пропаганда видна каждый раз, когда всплывает немудрённое словосочетание ФРИТИБЕТ


Интегрируйте фритибет в валенки. И сразу жить станет легче. Жеку не видела в Дхарамсале на учениях ЕСДЛ. Но похожих много видела, да!

----------


## Дмитрон

> Китайцы ещё более разнообразны, у северного и южного китайца даже языки разные и непонятные на слух. И тем не менее, китайский буддизм существует.


Мировая религия - христианство в исторической России уже в средневековье принята. РПЦ скорее будет против буддизма у русских. Да и массового перехода не отмечается в буддизм.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мировая религия - христианство в исторической России уже в средневековье принята. РПЦ скорее будет против буддизма у русских. Да и массового перехода не отмечается в буддизм.


Массового перехода китайцев в христианство тоже не наблюдается, да и КПК ограничивает христианство в Китае так, чтобы исключить иностранное влияние, и тем не менее христиан в Китае 4%.

А всё почему? (моя спекуляция) Потому что первым делом они перевели на китайский свою небольшую книжечку, что конечно, намного проще, чем буддийский канон.  :Smilie:  Поэтому нужно хотя бы Сутра-питаку перевести полностью на русский для начала.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Массового перехода китайцев в христианство тоже не наблюдается, да и КПК ограничивает христианство в Китае так, чтобы исключить иностранное влияние, и тем не менее христиан в Китае 4%.
> 
> А всё почему? (моя спекуляция) Потому что первым делом они перевели на китайский свою небольшую книжечку, что конечно, намного проще, чем буддийский канон.  Поэтому нужно хотя бы Сутра-питаку перевести полностью на русский для начала.


    Вообще с христианством интересная ситуация у нас была. В свое время в 19 веке были протестантские английские миссионеры. Они первые перевели библию на бурятский язык. Обратили до 200 бурят-буддистов в протестантское христианство в Селенгинском районе. Но РПЦ было против и они свою деятельность свернули. В последствии большинство протестантских "неофитов-бурят" похоже вернулись в буддизм. РПЦ перевела библию на бурятский язык совсем недавно, если не ошибаюсь в 90-х годах прошлого века. Так же, христианизация "кнутом и пряником" РПЦ в середине 19 века иркутских бурят-шаманистов привела к массовому переходу шаманистов в буддизм.)

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%90%...BB%D1%8C%D0%B5

А если еще и вспомнить Несторианство и Манихейство в средневековье у нас, то становится очевидно, что христианское вероучение как-то у нас неоднократно не прижилось.

----------


## Yeshe

> Интересный вопрос: уйди сейчас китайцы из Тибета, герои фильма вернулись бы обратно в Тибет, возить на яках масло? Или предпочли бы остаться в Канаде?


Один знакомый раввин рассказывал, что еще во время, когда он учился в йешиве (еврейская религиозная школа типа семинарии) к ним с визитом приезжал далай лама, чтобы изучать опыт жизни в диаспоре - как сохранить национальную идентификацию и не потерять язык и живую культуру, живя вдали от страны. Думаю это хорошо, что дхарма широко "пошла в мир". Для самой дхармы прежде всего.

----------

Дмитрон (10.07.2013), Наталья (10.07.2013), Топпер- (10.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (10.07.2013)

----------


## Жека

> А вы на каком языке ПК изучаете?


На английском и на пали.

----------


## Жека

> Интегрируйте фритибет в валенки. И сразу жить станет легче. Жеку не видела в Дхарамсале на учениях ЕСДЛ. Но похожих много видела, да!


Я жила аж в Норбулинке ) 
Незаметная, скромная :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Это всё - абсолютная правда. Если есть желание разбираться с вопросом, а не закрывать глаза.
> Почитайте, например Цыбикова. Там есть кое что. Есть хорошая, старая книга А. Уиннингтона "Тибет. Рассказ о путешествии". о его поездке по только, что освобождённому тибету в 1956 или 1957 году. Очень много в ней интересного. В т.ч. интеврью с бывшими рабами и т.п.
> 
> Да, и кстати, если уж вы обвиняете Евгению во лжи, потрудитесь как-то опровергнуть её слова. Иначе ваш выпад тянет на оскорбление.


Послушайте, старый Тибет был плох, но на фоне других стран не сильно хуже.
Итак:
-в каком году отменили рабство в России?
-а в каком году в США?
- в каком году в Сша перестали обижать чернокожих? это уже 20й век, вторая половина
- в каком году отменен в Германии запрет на трудойство женщины без согласия мужа? Тоже 20й, тоже вторая...
- а в ссср когда колхозникам паспорта на руки стали отдавать?

Далее : 
-рабство в современном Тайланде ->http://www.situation.ru/app/j_art_363.htm 
-рабство в современно Китае -> http://newsland.com/news/detail/id/777497/


Идем дальше: великая западная культура совсем недавно жгла в печах
миллионы, и миллионы же гноила в лагерях. Две ядерные бомбы сбросили конечно же
невежственные тибетские феодалы?А напалмом Вьетнам тоже они? А переселения народов?
А этнические чистки в бывшей Югославии.Еще примеров надо?

Ну про культурную революцию в Китае не будем. Про того от чего помер Алан Тьюринг не будем тоже.

В общем:"И эти люди будут запрещать ковыряться в носу?"

----------


## Пема Ванчук

> Послушайте, старый Тибет был плох, но на фоне других стран не сильно хуже.
> Итак:
> -в каком году отменили рабство в России?
> -а в каком году в США?
> - в каком году в Сша перестали обижать чернокожих? это уже 20й век, вторая половина
> - в каком году отменен в Германии запрет на трудойство женщины без согласия мужа? Тоже 20й, тоже вторая...
> - а в ссср когда колхозникам паспорта на руки стали отдавать?
> 
> Далее : 
> ...


Проблема в том, что тот самый старый Тибет позиционируют иногда как некий утерянный "высокодуховный континент", "государство всеобщего просветления, управляемое святыми" и т.д.
Поэтому никак нельзя обойти вниманием тот факт, что тибетские реалии до 1950-ых не отвечали тиражируемым сейчас представлениям о "потерянной Шангри-ле". По сути, видим рядовое феодальное государство, никак не "оплот вселенской духовности". Имхо, довольно объективную оценку состоянию Дхармы в Тибете дал наставник Сюй-Юнь:



> МОЙ 49-й ГОД (1888-1889)
> Продолжая свое путешествие через границу в Тибет, я переправился через реку Вусу-цзян, а потом через реку Лхаса (Куйчу) и вскоре прибыл в Лхасу, столицу и объединенный административно-религиозный центр всего Тибета.
> К северо-западу от города возвышалась гора Потала, на которой расположился тринадцатиэтажный дворец Потала. Его здания сверкали золотом на фоне голубого неба во всем своем внушительном величии. Именно здесь "Живой Будда", Далай Лама, восседал на своем троне в окружении 20 тысяч монахов. Поскольку я не понимал по-тибетски, я просто посетил монастыри, совершая воскурения и отдавая дань почтения "Живому Будде".
> Из Лхасы я направился на запад и, пройдя через Гунгар и Тянцзэ, достиг Шигацзэ, к западу от которого находился монастырь Ташилунпо. Это было большое и красивое сооружение, занимавшее площадь в несколько квадратных ли и являвшееся административным и религиозным центром Западного Тибета, где другой "Живой Будда", Панчен Лама, восседал на своем троне в окружении четырех или пяти тысяч монахов.
> Во время своего путешествия из провинции Сычуань в Тибет, на что ушел год, я передвигался днем и отдыхал ночью. Зачастую я не встречал ни одной живой души в течение нескольких дней, поднимаясь в горы или переправляясь через реки. Птицы и звери были не такими как в Китае, и обычаи также отличались от наших обычаев. *Их Сангха не предусматривала соблюдения монашеских правил*, и в большинстве своем монахи ели говядину и баранину. Они разделялись на секты, знаком отличия которых были красные и желтые шляпы. *Я думал о днях Собрания Джетаваны и не мог сдержать слезы.* Так как год приближался к концу, я вернулся из Шигацзэ в Лхасу и встретил там Новый Год."

----------

Аурум (11.07.2013), Жека (12.07.2013), Ритл (11.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Проблема в том, что тот самый старый Тибет позиционируют иногда как некий утерянный "высокодуховный континент", "государство всеобщего просветления, управляемое святыми" и т.д.
> Поэтому никак нельзя обойти вниманием тот факт, что тибетские реалии до 1950-ых не отвечали тиражируемым сейчас представлениям о "потерянной Шангри-ле". По сути, видим рядовое феодальное государство, никак не "оплот вселенской духовности":



Россия тоже себя позиционирует как оплото особой духовности,
США- оплот демократии
Китай-оплот социализма  
Шао-линь -оплот кунг-фу
Петросян-оплот юмора

Что-нибудь из этого правда?

А вообсче Вы по-моему ревнуете ? :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вы ревнуете?


Это в том смысле, что если б не было сказки про Тибет, уважаемый Глеб мог бы рассказывать сказки о том, что государством просветления на самом деле был Вьетнам?  :Smilie: 

Мы не ревнуем. Мы боремся с ложными воззрениями. Даём одурманенным фритибетской пропагандой трезвительный эликсир, возвращая их в реальную жизнь.

А то знаете, мне известны практики с большим стажем, с доступом к обалденным учителям, которые ненавидят китайцев. Представьте, какой им облом, если после стольких практики они собираются в Дэвачен, а гнев к китайцам их направит в специальный ад китайского производства, где всё будет иероглифами, и они от этого будут страдать?

Встречались также практики, у которых в голове не сложилось несоответствие между «страной бодхисаттв» и недобросовестным поведением некоторых из этих «бодхисаттв», в результате чего они отвернулись от Дхармы.

Ну и вообще ложные представления о реальности до добра не доведут.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Аурум (11.07.2013), Жека (12.07.2013), Наталья (11.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2013)

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Это в том смысле, что если б не было сказки про Тибет, уважаемый Глеб мог бы рассказывать сказки о том, что государством просветления на самом деле был Вьетнам? 
> 
> Мы не ревнуем. Мы боремся с ложными воззрениями. Даём одурманенным фритибетской пропагандой трезвительный эликсир, возвращая их в реальную жизнь.
> 
> А то знаете, мне известны практики с большим стажем, с доступом к обалденным учителям, которые ненавидят китайцев. Представьте, какой им облом, если после стольких практики они собираются в Дэвачен, а гнев к китайцам их направит в специальный ад китайского производства, где всё будет иероглифами, и они от этого будут страдать?
> 
> Встречались также практики, у которых в голове не сложилось несоответствие между «страной бодхисаттв» и недобросовестным поведением некоторых из этих «бодхисаттв», в результате чего они отвернулись от Дхармы.
> 
> Ну и вообще ложные представления о реальности до добра не доведут.


То есть мнение "Тибетцы- хорошие, китайцы- плохие" до добра не доведёт,
а мнение что "Китайцы- хорошие, а тибетцы- плохие" доведёт.

Умный человек не будет верить ни одной пропаганде, а дураку закон не писан.
Ни один известный мне лама не учил ненавидеть китайцев. Ну нигде я такого не читал , не слышал.
Почти все известные мне Ламы вполне себе заслуживают называться "боддхисаттвой".

----------

Дечен Намдрол (14.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> То есть мнение "Тибетцы- хорошие, китайцы- плохие" до добра не доведёт,
> а мнение что "Китайцы- хорошие, а тибетцы- плохие" доведёт.


Заметьте, я нигде не провожу мнение о том, что китайцы хорошие, а тибетцы плохие. Да и вообще, если сравнивать культуру, простому русскому человеку с тибетцами будет проще общаться, чем с южными китайцами. Если бы кто-то верил всерьёз китайской пропаганде, что религия —опиум для народа, а НОАК пришла и освободила несчастных тибетцев от этого опиума, тогда нужно было бы разрушать этот миф. А в него сейчас даже и КПК не верит, вкладывающая средства в восстановление монастырей и развитие буддологических центров, где переводят сутры. Поэтому важно разрушать в первую очередь не его, а «миф о Шамбале», из которого произрастает движение «Фритибет», которое в свою очередь, портит и без того сложные отношения Китая с «правительством в изгнании» и приводит к страданиям простых тибетцев в Тибете.

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Аурум (11.07.2013), Джнянаваджра (12.07.2013), Наталья (11.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> То есть мнение "Тибетцы- хорошие, китайцы- плохие" до добра не доведёт,
> а мнение что "Китайцы- хорошие, а тибетцы- плохие" доведёт.


В Индии, в тибетских кварталах (Маджнукатилла, Дхармасала), был очень  рад увидеть не пьющих тибетцев. Реально наблюдал как тибетские монахи следят за моральным обликом тибетцев. В целом тибетская Сангха хорошо с населением работает, учитывая, что они там, в принципе, все "в гостях". Нужно отметить, что тибетцы в Индии довольно чистоплотны. 

В КНР, в самых развитых экономических районах поразился трудолюбию китайцев, и семейным ценностям "традиционных китайцев".

Конфликты между народами разжигают политиканы. Лично я вижу серьёзную угрозу для "традиционных сообществ" со стороны США и Британии, с их "демократиями-революциями" и "массовой культурой-бескультурьем"

----------


## Дмитрон

> Заметьте, я нигде не провожу мнение о том, что китайцы хорошие, а тибетцы плохие. Да и вообще, если сравнивать культуру, простому русскому человеку с тибетцами будет проще общаться, чем с южными китайцами.


Тяжелы в общении северные китайцы-ханьцы. Они не редко агрессивны.




> Если бы кто-то верил всерьёз китайской пропаганде, что религия —опиум для народа, а НОАК пришла и освободила несчастных тибетцев от этого опиума, тогда нужно было бы разрушать этот миф. А в него сейчас даже и КПК не верит, вкладывающая средства в восстановление монастырей и развитие буддологических центров, где переводят сутры.


Китайский народ все больше и больше не любит КПК. Лично видел конфликты китайцев с представителями госорганов. КПК свой народ боится и к сожалению перемещает конфликт в "великоханьский национализм", хотя ханьцы, по-сути, не особо агрессивны.





> Поэтому важно разрушать в первую очередь не его, а «миф о Шамбале», из которого произрастает движение «Фритибет», которое в свою очередь, портит и без того сложные отношения Китая с «правительством в изгнании» и приводит к страданиям простых тибетцев в Тибете.


"Фритибет", к сожалению не редко входит под влияние США. И становится таким же средством как "оранжевые революции".

----------

Tong Po (21.08.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тяжелы в общении северные китайцы-ханьцы. Они не редко агрессивны.


Я смотрю с точки зрения взаимопонимания. С северным китайцем русскому легче наладить взаимопонимание и дружбу, так как северные китайцы более открытые и с меньшим количеством «китайских» заморочек. Что касается агрессивности, то русские в среднем ещё более агрессивные  :Smilie:  С китайцами мне легче общаться, чем с русскими. Может быть, бурятско-сойотский менталитет ближе южно-китайскому, не знаю  :Smilie: 




> Китайский народ все больше и больше не любит КПК. Лично видел конфликты китайцев с представителями госорганов. КПК свой народ боится и к сожалению перемещает конфликт в "великоханьский национализм", хотя ханьцы, по-сути, не особо агрессивны.


Это да.




> "Фритибет", к сожалению не редко входит под влияние США. И становится таким же средством как "оранжевые революции".


Да, причём он не редко входит, а это и есть в основном проект США  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Я смотрю с точки зрения взаимопонимания. С северным китайцем русскому легче наладить взаимопонимание и дружбу, так как северные китайцы более открытые и с меньшим количеством «китайских» заморочек. Что касается агрессивности, то русские в среднем ещё более агрессивные  С китайцами мне легче общаться, чем с русскими. Может быть, бурятско-сойотский менталитет ближе южно-китайскому, не знаю


Учился в Чанчюне. Работал с северянами в качестве наемного.
Отношения на Севере к россиянам не очень. В приграничных районах даже опасно.
Северяне прямолинейны, еда у них на российскую похожа. "东北的特产是黑社会", это фишка дунбэйцев и имидж их в КНР.

Проживал на Юге и работал там.
Южаки хитрые, но на них в основном вся экономика держится. Если никого не трогать, то на Юге безопаснее для россиян, чем на Севере.
На Севере отношение плохое из-за отношения к китайцам на ДВ и в Забакальском крае. По крайней мере не рекомендую бывать в Манчжурии и Хэйхэ.
Поживите в Шэньчжене и Гонконге. Думаю Вам понравится.

----------

Наталья (13.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (11.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Поживите в Шэньчжене и Гонконге. Думаю Вам понравится.


В Гонконге кому не понравится!

Насчёт Шэньчжэня не знаю — у меня сейчас там китаянка знакомая живёт,  не особенно рада. А на русскую знакомую там напали и ограбили —я думал, в Китае такого не бывает. Так что дыра та ещё.

----------


## Дмитрон

> В Гонконге кому не понравится!


Наверно тем у кого не много денег. Дорогой город. Но, как мне показалось, не дороже МСК.




> Насчёт Шэньчжэня не знаю — у меня сейчас там китаянка знакомая живёт,  не особенно рада. А на русскую знакомую там напали и ограбили —я думал, в Китае такого не бывает. Так что дыра та ещё.


С 2005 многие русские семьи знакомые там живут. Не хотят возвращаться. Город тяжелый для китайцев, так как им там приходится пахать. Это мигрантский город.
Иностранцам там многим нравится, они селятся в Шэкоу. А грабежи и в РФ есть, в Китае после кризиса много безработных, некоторые становятся ворами и грабителями.
2003-2007, мне кажется, докризисный и до-олимпийский Китай в целом был лучше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.07.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> 2003-2007, мне кажется, докризисный и до-олимпийский Китай в целом был лучше.


Я уже не застал. Когда я прилетел в Пекин, как раз принимали паралимпийцев  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Наверно тем у кого не много денег. Дорогой город. Но, как мне показалось, не дороже МСК.
> 
> 
> 
> С 2005 многие русские семьи знакомые там живут. Не хотят возвращаться. Город тяжелый для китайцев, так как им там приходится пахать. Это мигрантский город.
> Иностранцам там многим нравится, они селятся в Шэкоу. А грабежи и в РФ есть, в китае после кризиса много безработных, некоторые становятся ворами и грабителями.
> 2003-2007, мне кажется, докризисный и до-олимпийский Китай в целом был лучше.


Расскажите пожалуйста по-подробней : много ли русских, где работают, живут, откуда, школы ...
Очень интересно. Спасибо

----------


## Дмитрон

> Расскажите пожалуйста по-подробней : много ли русских, где работают, живут, откуда, школы ...
> Очень интересно. Спасибо


www.polusharie.com

----------

Тензин Таши (12.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Мы боремся с ложными воззрениями. Даём одурманенным фритибетской пропагандой трезвительный эликсир, возвращая их в реальную жизнь.


Цультим, "борясь с ложными воззрениями" своих сограждан Вы подливаете масла в огонь в этот вопрос и вмешиваетесь во внутренние дела Китая.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Цультим, "борясь с ложными воззрениями" своих сограждан Вы подливаете масла в огонь в этот вопрос и вмешиваетесь во внутренние дела Китая.


Т.е. только одной стороне — Фритибету —разрешается подливать масла в этот вопрос и вмешиваться во внутренние дела Китая. А симпатизирующим другой стороне это воспрещается. Так что ли?

Я никуда ничего не подливаю на самом деле. Я не стою у американского посольства с плакатами «Запретите Фритибет!». Я просто хочу, чтобы у людей была взвешенная точка зрения на все неоднозначные вопросы. У тех, кто читает исключительно сэйвтибет.ру и никогда не был в Китае, она не взвешенная. Мне просто хотелось бы, чтобы все чаще включали голову и были более объективны.

Не надо думать, что я какой-то борец против независимости Тибета. Просто ситуация сейчас такая, что независимым Тибет стать не может в принципе. А весь шум приводит только к тому, что положение тибетцев ухудшается. У меня есть знакомые тибетцы, и я бы хотел, чтобы им свободно разрешали ездить заграницу, изучать свой язык и культуру. Деятельность «Фритибета» приводит к тому, что у них эти возможности сокращаются. Получается порочный круг — чем больше «Фритибет» якобы борется против нарушения прав тибетцев в Китае, тем больше по факту нарушаются эти права. Поэтому я бы хотел, чтобы никто не поддерживал эту организацию и не слушал её лживую пропаганду, вот и всё. Это не значит, что нужно слушать устаревшую китайскую. Просто надо голову включать.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.09.2013), Shus (13.07.2013), Tong Po (21.08.2013), Жека (13.07.2013), Наталья (13.07.2013), Паня (14.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Ритл (13.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.07.2013)

----------


## Chikara

> Т.е. только одной стороне — Фритибету —разрешается подливать масла в этот вопрос и вмешиваться во внутренние дела Китая. А симпатизирующим другой стороне это воспрещается. Так что ли?
> 
> Я никуда ничего не подливаю на самом деле. Я не стою у американского посольства с плакатами «Запретите Фритибет!». Я просто хочу, чтобы у людей была взвешенная точка зрения на все неоднозначные вопросы. У тех, кто читает исключительно сэйвтибет.ру и никогда не был в Китае, она не взвешенная. Мне просто хотелось бы, чтобы все чаще включали голову и были более объективны.
> 
> Не надо думать, что я какой-то борец против независимости Тибета. Просто ситуация сейчас такая, что независимым Тибет стать не может в принципе. А весь шум приводит только к тому, что положение тибетцев ухудшается. У меня есть знакомые тибетцы, и я бы хотел, чтобы им свободно разрешали ездить заграницу, изучать свой язык и культуру. Деятельность «Фритибета» приводит к тому, что у них эти возможности сокращаются. Получается порочный круг — чем больше «Фритибет» якобы борется против нарушения прав тибетцев в Китае, тем больше по факту нарушаются эти права. Поэтому я бы хотел, чтобы никто не поддерживал эту организацию и не слушал её лживую пропаганду, вот и всё. Это не значит, что нужно слушать устаревшую китайскую. Просто надо голову включать.


Тибет - это часть Китая и раздувать огонь, думаю, не следует.

----------

Жека (13.07.2013), Пема Ванчук (13.07.2013), Топпер- (15.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Тибет - это часть Китая и раздувать огонь, думаю, не следует.


Ничто не вечно в этом мире.

----------

